# Hottentotta jayakari salei



## Tityus (Aug 7, 2004)

Hello all,

Who can help me I looking for information about Hottentotta jayakari salei
like temperature, humidity, common name etc

Regards

Tom van der Ende - Dutch Scorpion Society

Http://www.schorpioenen.nl of Http://www.schorpioenen.com

Http://caresheet.invertebrates.nl


----------



## ROBTILE (Aug 7, 2004)

hi,

I'm really interested in a Hottentotta jayakari salei.
A friend of me has 5 of them, and he told me they are very agressive scorpions. So I really like them because they are agressive...
But I've never seen them in real life, so I want to ask how YOU can describe his behaviour??
can you give me an example about his special agressive behaviour??

btw people who have this specie, please post some pictures if it's possible...
i'm really in love with his specie !!!

Regards ROBTILE


----------



## alex (Aug 7, 2004)

Has your friend all five in the same tank?
I'm asking because this is my favourite scorpion.


----------



## alex (Aug 7, 2004)

As I remember, they should be housed as Androctonus species.


----------



## ROBTILE (Aug 7, 2004)

nono not in the same tank !!
they are also one of my favorite scorpions.
I think they don't need a male for breeding... but i'm not sure that's true !!


----------



## alex (Aug 7, 2004)

I've heard about them, but didn't know that H. jayakari salei was one of them.


----------



## fusion121 (Aug 7, 2004)

H.Hottetotta is parthenogenic, I don't think the rest of the genus is.


----------



## errit (Aug 7, 2004)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> H.Hottetotta is parthenogenic, I don't think the rest of the genus is.


Sorry but what does parthenogenic mean. Than it can reproduce without the other sex?


----------



## alex (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes it is.


----------



## Nazgul (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi,

currently I´m keeping a group of 1,3 H. j. salei in one tank without any problems. The male has mated with at least two of the females recently and often they are sharing one hide altogether. I should add that I only recommend to keep adult specimens in groups. When one scorpion is molting he will be eaten by the others. A friend of mine experienced it once. I´ve never observed the phenomenoin of parthenogenesis in H. j. salei. Me and my frined´s specimens always mated before the females got gravid. I´ve never observed exceptionally agressiveness in this species either. They are behaving more or less like my other Hottentotta spp.

Greetings
Alex


----------



## Tityus (Aug 7, 2004)

Dear Alex,

Please can you tell me the temperature, humidity, substrate and other info about this speciemen I have looking the complete internet and there are no information about H.j.salei I have find.


----------



## Nazgul (Aug 8, 2004)

Hi Tom,

during the day local temperatures up to about 32°C, during the nights roomtempature. I´m supplying a little water into one corner of the tank once a week. Substrate is sand which hasn´t to be deep as my specimens don´t really burrow. Reaching adulthood at the age of about 10 - 12 months. Size of the litters is 25 - 35.

Greetings
Alex


----------



## alex (Aug 9, 2004)

Would be very fun to see a pic of the small monsters.


----------



## Nikos (Aug 9, 2004)

I keep 2 of them but not together.
I keep them as Alex mentioned but without water disch and I spray some water like once a month.
Temperature 29-33 C during daytime and around 25 C during night time.
Substrate is sand and a piece of beach wood for shelter.
I've never seen them burrow.


----------



## Tityus (Aug 9, 2004)

I have 4 Hottentotta jayakari salei and I don't no if it are male or female, so I have make pictures from every scorpion. 2 pictures from the same scorpion on 1 page (4 pages)

Hottentotta jayakari salei 1 

Hottentotta jayakari salei 2 

Hottentotta jayakari salei 3 

Hottentotta jayakari salei 4


----------



## Nazgul (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi,

the number of pectinal teeth in H. j. salei is around 32 for females and around 36 for males. As far as I know there´s no obvious difference between the two sexes except that the adult males are usually smaller.

Gretings
Alex


----------



## Tityus (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear Alex,

I working on a caresheet about Hottentotta jayakari salei please can you tell me if you have any problems if I will use information you gave me ??

Is there anybody who no the common name of the species ??

You can find the caresheet on :

Http://caresheet.invertebrates.nl


----------



## Nazgul (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Tom,

no problem, of course you can use the information. I should add that I recommend to seperate the highly gravid females to avoid the loss of the brood.

greetings
Alex


----------



## Tityus (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear Nazgul

What do you mean ??

I do not understand what you mean now "I should add that I recommend to seperate the highly gravid females to avoid the loss of the brood."


----------



## errit (Aug 9, 2004)

I thougth that in sexual difference by hottentotta. you could also look at the pedipalps. The pedipalps of males tend to be a little more bulbous than females.


----------



## Nazgul (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi,

@Tom: Shortly before a female gives birth it should be kept alone. If it gives birth while being kept with others the youngs will be eaten.

@errit: In H. j. salei one can see no difference in the pedipalps in the sexes like it is for example with H. trilineatus or H. hottentotta where the males have more bulbous chelae (at least with my specimens).

Greetings
Alex


----------



## Nikos (Aug 11, 2004)

as requested here is a photo


----------



## R.F (Aug 11, 2004)

nice animals eah tom


----------



## ROBTILE (Aug 11, 2004)

@ Vardoulas :   Are you sure this is a Salei ?? I hope I'm not the only one who's thinking this is a Hottentotta jayakari! H.j.salei have only the last 2 segments and the telson black collered. H.jayakari have 3-4 segments + telson black collered.

also does H.j.salei have only black pedipalps and yellow 'arms' !
H.jayakari have black pedipalps but also black arms !! 

I hope you can understand me!!!

But offcoarse that don't make any differents. You have a beautiful scorpion which you can be very proud on !!!


----------



## alex (Aug 11, 2004)

H. jayakari salei is so damn cool. How big is the tank vardoulas?


----------



## Ythier (Aug 11, 2004)

Hello,
Yes I think also you have a H.jayakari jayakari  (lucky man  )
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Nikos (Aug 11, 2004)

fine with me 
I have 2 of them so let's hope the they are indeed h.j.j. and are male/female 

however there wasn't too much light when I took the photo.

the enclosure is a plastic round deli cup around 10+ cm in diameter.


----------



## alex (Aug 11, 2004)

I have seen that you have that small to many species. How small are the scorps you keep in this size of deli cup?


----------



## Nikos (Aug 11, 2004)

alex said:
			
		

> I have seen that you have that small to many species. How small are the scorps you keep in this size of deli cup?


 this one is about 4 cm long. Do not thing that they need bigger enclosures...in my opionion it's a waste of space since they never use it.


----------



## Nikos (Aug 12, 2004)

well just looked in my records and indeed the hottentottas I have are H.jayakari jayakari... I think I had them wrongly labeled from the beginning since the guy who sent them to me clearily mentioned that they were H.jayakari jayakari...

Sorry for messing the thread with wrong photos


----------



## dactylus (Aug 26, 2012)

Ythier said:


> Hello,
> Yes I think also you have a H.jayakari jayakari  (lucky man  )
> Greetings,
> Eric


Bumping up for future reference to this gorgeous scorp!


----------

